# Requirements for running wire under mobile home?



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

I am gonna run a new branch circuit for a whirlpool under my manufactured home down to the bathroom on the other end of the house. What is standard code/requirements for this type of job? I had someone tell me I had to run conduit. Would it be allowable to just run UF with no conduit? Thx.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I would run UF, or even better to keep the critters from chewing on it, run it in EMT or Schedule 40. As for codes, follow what the NEC & your locals state, and if for an outlet in the Bathroom, make sure to either use a GFCI breaker, or GFCI outlet.


----------



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah definitely going to run it to a GFCI. Has to be a dedicated 20 amp GFCI that is why I am running the new circuit. If I use the UF at 12/2 would that fit alright in 1/2 or should I run 3/4? Thank you.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

In my area it would be acceptable to run armor sheathed cable (BX). That would keep the squirrels, chipmonks and mice from chewing it!


----------



## Matsukaze (Dec 28, 2007)

If the under-chassis wiring is exposed to moisture or physical damage, the NEC requires that it be run in rigid or intermediate metal conduit, using wet-location rated conductors. EMT or rigid nonmetallic conduit is also permitted if it's routed closely along the frame of the home.


----------



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

So I will probably run UF cable. 1/2 or 3/4 conduit? I'm guessing 1/2 would be kinda snug.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

12/2 UF in 1/2 will be okay. Now if it is 3/4 go with 10/2.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

> 12/2 UF in 1/2 will be okay. Now if it is 3/4 go with 10/2.


The first suggestion is a code violation 12/2g UF violates the 53% fill of 1/2" conduit in all styles.
The second suggestion would need to be explained to me as I am at a loss why you would go to larger cable because you went to larger conduit.

Matzukaze gave the code compliant answer.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

I believe that the circuit feeding this has to have an insulated grounding conductor, or is that pools only? If so, then UF would be ruled out as an option because the EGC is bare.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

> I believe that the circuit feeding this has to have an insulated grounding conductor, or is that pools only? If so, then UF would be ruled out as an option because the EGC is bare.


Well that certainly was something to consider that I hadn't thought of in the beginning. I'm not finding a requirement for the branch circuit to have an insulated egc in part VII of NEC 680. However it does say that any receptacle within 5 feet of the whirlpool tubs inside wall needs gfci. Its my understanding these receptacles do not need to be in the same room with the tub.


----------

